# Brick Steps In Cleveland Need Repair.



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a buddy in Cleveland looking for a mason to repair/rebuild his front steps. Brick with sandstone treads. If any one is interested I'll give him your name.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

hey cj im in cleveland ohio and il be glad to look at ur buddies steps my email is [email protected].... leon johnson


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll give him your email. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll try and post a pic.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey it worked.:laughing:


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

not to be funny but those look a pretty sturdy set of steps from the pic ,lol... is it the bottom tread he needs replaced or did he want to level out the pavers front left of the pic ...im lost...lol


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

maybe the side walls are caving in??


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> I'll try and post a pic.


Such a blue house....thanks for the pic....makes all threads better.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

masonking02 said:


> not to be funny but those look a pretty sturdy set of steps from the pic ,lol... is it the bottom tread he needs replaced or did he want to level out the pavers front left of the pic ...im lost...lol



Don't know any more about it.


----------

